# Stihl Fs85



## smallengine34 (Aug 22, 2006)

I Have A Stihl Fs85 Trimmer And I Was Wanting To Know How Many Turns Out Is The Air Mixture Screw ,it Does Not Have A Low Or High Fuel Mixture Screw The Carb Casting Is Blocking The Mixture Screw Needle Holes.


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

if it's adjustable (some older ones were not) initial settings should be molded into the air filter housing.


----------



## smallengine34 (Aug 22, 2006)

There Is No Adjustment Setting On The Airfilter Cover Or Anywhere Else I Looked And No Luck.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Usually 1 1/2 works on most carbs, go to the carb website if it's zama or walbro then select the service/aftermarket tab both sites have good info about their carbs. www.zamacarb.com and www.walbro.com. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## james37 (Jun 10, 2008)

I Looked On Zama Website And I Could Not Find Any Info On The Air Mixture Setting It Has A Parts Break Down And A Spec Manual Telling What The Venturi And Carb Bore Size Is Etc.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Check about 1/3 way down the form. Have a good one. Geo
http://www.zamacarb.com/pdfs/TechGuide_2007.pdf


----------



## smallengine34 (Aug 22, 2006)

On Page 7 It Talks About Adjustment Of The 2 Needle Carb With High And Low End Scews It Doesn't Talk About The One Air Mixture Screw That Is On My C1q Sl4 Carb.


----------

